# Moving a public footpath



## Deborahm (25 March 2011)

How easy is it to move a public footpath? I am looking at properties and one has a footpath which at the end goes diagonally across the field that I would want to turn into grazing (its currently unfenced and looks like it was used for hay). 

It is in a very rural spot and only 3 other properties nearby, all of which may be connected to the farmer I would be buying from. The path doesn't look like it is used at present, based on what can been seen on Google Maps. Just a bit further up the same road is another path which goes to the same end destination and does seem to be used more, based on Google Maps satelite pics. 

How easy would it be to a) remove the footpath all together (if it's not being used by the locals) or b) get it slightly re-routed so it only passes round the outside boundaries of the field?

What sort of factors are looked on favourably by local councils when they receive such requests? Would having pregnant mares in the field help show a need to move the path in order to protect livestock? 

Any advice appreciated. Thanks


----------



## haras (25 March 2011)

It is very difficult to get a footpath removed or re-routed.  You'd have to have very good rationale, and even then you probably on't get permission.  Your best bet would be to fence off the path, so that walkers / dogs can't get into your fields.

Whilst it may be little used, it is still a right of way.  I am a walker myself and I have to say, all these posts of how do I get it closed? how do I re-route it sadden me, for two reasons.

Firstly, if it was a bridle path that was suggested being closed then there would be uproar on here.

Secondly, I lead groups of young people who are made to plan there route, measure diatances and work out timings etc.  A re-routed path, however well intentioned, leads to these groups of kids getting lost, ending up on private land and running behind schedule etc.  (Duke of Edinburgh award)


----------



## Deborahm (25 March 2011)

Totally hypothetical at this stage, but logically I would propose re-routing the end of the path so that it stops instead on the country lane just a few hundred yards across from the property, so shouldn't make too much impact on distances or access for walkers etc. Basically it would go one side of the house instead of the other.


----------



## Booboos (26 March 2011)

As far as I know it is a difficult and lengthy process. You are more likely to succeed if you show that the new proposed route has more advantages than the old one (longer, more scenic, safer) and if you can get Ramblers groups and other local users on your side to support your petition.

From what you describe though it would be far easier to fence the footpath off. The vast majority of rural properties will have some rights of way crossing them so this kind of situation would not put me off. We've had footpaths crossing fields with sheep and retired horses and everyone used them with no problems, but you do hear of some walkers being inconsiderate about gates, loose dogs, etc.


----------



## Deborahm (26 March 2011)

We have daily encounters with walkers and loose dogs in our current (rented) field. The locals have decided that it's common land, as it backs onto an estate and is not grazed in the summer (its cut for hay by the farmer who owns it). Unfortunately the local walkers have no consideration, and even cut the wire despite there being no right of way across the field in question, just around the perimeter. They remove the Private signs on a daily basis. We've had to have the police involved. That's one of the reasons I want to move to a different area! We even had 1 pony PTS as a result of an accident in the field in question.

The house I am looking at only has 2 other properties near it, so I'm guessing it has less dog walker traffic use, but I have had bad experiences with inconsiderate dog walkers.


----------



## Booboos (26 March 2011)

I see. OK I don't blame you for worrying. Would fencing the footpath at the new place in a way that prevented loose dogs from getting through not work?


----------



## Tallulah (26 March 2011)

Hello, 

We managed to reroute a footpath as had an arena built. The original footpath went diagonally across where the arena would be and we still had to offer a way in and out across the arena ( I think so that no maps had to be altered and signs changed). But the majority of people chose to walk around the outside of the arena and over a style at the far end next to it. I think it was only die hard map followers that stomped across it! But to be honest they are mainly serious walkers so very respectful of gates and livestock. I also had a bridleway and footpath going over my fields - I chose to fence off the bridleway so as to safeguard my animals and anyone passing through. This also meant that the right of way was very clear and meant no one went 'off piste'! 
That may be an option for you - particularly if you need to fence anyway ?


----------



## Maesfen (26 March 2011)

Beware rubbing ramblers up the wrong way, they will fight almost to the death their right to walk where the map says and never want to deviate on inch from that route even if it is eventually changed by the council.  Most rambler associations make sure that every footpath is walked at least once a year to show continuous use.  What may seem totally logical for you from a safety of your animals point of view will be rigorously fought by the ramblers as they see that as an errosion of their rights, God forbid, let alone the poor landowner's rights which don't seem to matter one jot to them.  I'll be very surprised if you don't have a long battle on your hands which will still need 'policing' by you when you do get it changed.  If I sound bitter about ramblers, I remember how intractable they were when I was parish secretary and they always seem to be able to shout the loudest so that the council are forced into some decisions that don't benefit the landowner at all.  How do you answer someone who says they walked a country path by a brook in January and it was muddy so their shoes got wet; they'd like it cleaned up next time - and the councils listen to them FGS!  That's the sort of mentality some of them have - I am not saying all of them of course, but we seem to have our fair share of over bearing I Know MY Rights and I Will Make Sure I get Them Regardless types around here who spoil it for the majority.

Good luck, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Honey08 (26 March 2011)

Round here the ramblers have done some great work keeping rights of way and footpaths open when self centred land owners were being very naughty and blocking footpaths simply to make their own lives easier, or because they were members of the cast of Corrie who thought that because Madonna could divert a footpath so could they.  I also don't see why a footpath shouldn't be kept in good repair - just as we expect the rights of way that we drive our cars on to be.

We have footpaths across our land, and the ones that are around the edge of fields are totally fenced off (occasionally with elec fence and signs on the top strand).  I don't trust my horses if there were people wandering in the field!  Another footpath goes across a field, so can't be fenced in, so we have done partial fencing, with gate sized gaps every now and again, so that the horses can get from one part to the other, or pedestrians can go to the other side if they want to avoid the horses (who aren't bad, but the two youngsters are very curious, and go over to anyone, then squabble for attention - so I'd rather people weren't stuck in the middle...)


----------



## eggs (28 March 2011)

It is usually very difficult to get a footpath rerouted even if it makes common sense.

I would fence the path off and use stock fencing to stop dogs/people straying.  Do make sure you leave a wide enough path, I am sure there are regulations as to how wide the path has to be at a minimum.


----------



## maggiesmum (29 March 2011)

We re-routed a footpath from across the middle of our fields so that it ran along the fence line, it was a piece of cake - the council were great (amazingly!!), they supplied new stiles and a bridge for over the roadside ditch. Admittedly it cost us about £1200.00 to do it but it was worth it as we can now fence the footpath off and stop worrying about walkers dogs and our animals.


----------

